# Fish MAte Sr. Roleez wheels



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Local pickup only. The cart and wheels are in great condition. Ill throw in the knife and aluminum pliers.

$225.00


----------



## Big Win (Nov 10, 2013)

Where are you located


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Virginia Beach.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Want to sell the wheels? I can give you the ones off of mine so's yours isn't wheel less in part exchange. Gotta be a planker out there that needs a cart with normal wheels....Go on Al. you know you want to


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

BTW, don't need the knife or pliers, keep them for your hoe'ing


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

DHL, I have 2 pairs of the OEM wheels. This is the last cart I'm selling. I'd offer the original wheels to the new owner.

I may have a buddy that has a used Junior that is selling for $75.00. I will let you know


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Bump***$200.00***


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

Sup Al, if you need to, can you use a regular pump to inflate tires?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fish-on said:


> Sup Al, if you need to, can you use a regular pump to inflate tires?


Sup, Fred
I think it takes the needle type


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

AL_N_VB said:


> Sup, Fred
> I think it takes the needle type


Nope, mine take a regular pump.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

bump that price one more time and I may just take it. I know you mentioned the tires are in great condition, guess they're just dirty? Did you store inside? I was just wondering if stored outside, if heat or sun could affect the tires.


----------



## ADIDAF (Mar 24, 2004)

Should be needle valves. All of the Roleez I have owned were needles, I've only seen the Wheeleez wheels with Schrader valves.


----------



## Brian69535 (Mar 28, 2015)

You Still have the cart for sale?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

***sold***


----------



## Brian69535 (Mar 28, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------

